# Baratza Virtuoso - UK motor replacement



## Tony Maloan (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all!

After 2.5 years my Virtuoso died :-( I had just set off a grind and the motor suddenly made a funny 'jammed' sound. A second press and the motor didn't engage at all i.e as if the power is off. I've pulled it apart to give it a clean wondering if there was a clog but no luck. Is this a common problem? I see you can get a replacement gearbox but it seems like I need a new motor?

CoffeeHit offers an all-inclusive service for £85, but this seems super expensive for a grinder that cost £180. Any repairer recommendations?

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

My gearbox went on mine, It would still run just was not grinding or would then stop. I contacted support in States and worked out it was a striped gear in gearbox.If you look at big cog on mine it was metal/pewter type piece it had a section with teeth missing.

I ordered the parts from the states arrived quickly and they were very helpful online support system. When i got the new gearbox parts I did a complete rebuild with the new burrs as well. Was quite easy with online video's and pdf instructions.

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, Baratza US are really helpful - drop them an email outlining your problem

https://www.baratza.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&searchstart=0&category=PDVT

They responded really quickly to my tech query diagnosing the fault straightaway. Replacement part arrived quickly - also sent me link to a Youtube refit walk through as well as a PDF guide.


----------

